# Is This Bacteria Or Algae?



## IhANsTErx4I (Aug 10, 2005)

So I added 2 new pieces of driftwood about a month ago to my 100 gallon tank. I did the whole soak thing and couldn't boil because both pieces are about 3 ft long. Anyways, the driftwood started growing white stuff on it and after a few searches I found out it was beneficial bacteria eating the bad bacteria in the wood and that it was normal. But after a week or two, the aquarium glass started growing white stuff all over. Like little specs clouding the glass. I would wipe it off and the glass would be clear for a day or two and then it would slowly start to come back. The driftwood now for the most part is white stuff free due to some of the fish eating it off.

I thought the white stuff might be algae so I kept the lighting on only for about 4 hrs a day but it kept growing. The tank is not in direct light and plus the LED light bar I have for the tank is very low wattage.

Also noticed in my sump, on the drip tray above the bio balls, that there is was this really weird slimey brownish/green snot like substance clogging the holes of the drip tray and hanging down into he bio balls. Almost like the bacteria through time dripped and grew a thick slime where it stayed together... The mechanical filter above the drip tray was also covered in this smelly slime.

Water parameters are all good. 0 ammonia and nitrites, 20 nitrates. Water temp about 80-82 degrees, I like fish a little more active. No plants.

I apologize for the sideways pictures...


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Likely planaria (google for better pictures)

Caused by poor filtration or extra food in the aquarium... some snails and small fish will eat them, also step up vac and water changes.


----------



## IhANsTErx4I (Aug 10, 2005)

Ægir said:


> Likely planaria (google for better pictures)
> 
> Caused by poor filtration or extra food in the aquarium... some snails and small fish will eat them, also step up vac and water changes.


I don't think its planaria. The google images search shows them being long sort of worms. But what I have definitely are not worms. Just look like a bunch of white dots that form sort of like a jelly substance. But they do not move.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Likely a bacteria bloom then...

I would look at an ID guide and narrow it down.

Would suggest not using the bacteria killing tabs, as they will kill filter bacteria also


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

heterotrophic bacteria feeding on organic solids which are being leeched into your water column by the driftwood. dont go crazy on water changes, but add aeration. the bacteria will thrive with oxygen and it will speed the process. your fish should be fine. after all or most of the leeching is over with, your tank should return to relatively clear. after which you may want to change out half your mechanical media, or maybe invest in a water polishing filter. dont use bacteria killing tabs, they will kill all the bacteria and your tank will cycle, harming your fish. watch ammonia levels for mini spikes, and do incremental water changes accordingly. dont go nuts on water changes though, you have organic waste in your tank, and the bacteria is eating it. add oxygen and it will get worse, but it must get worse before it gets better. promise.


----------



## IhANsTErx4I (Aug 10, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> heterotrophic bacteria feeding on organic solids which are being leeched into your water column by the driftwood. dont go crazy on water changes, but add aeration. the bacteria will thrive with oxygen and it will speed the process. your fish should be fine. after all or most of the leeching is over with, your tank should return to relatively clear. after which you may want to change out half your mechanical media, or maybe invest in a water polishing filter. dont use bacteria killing tabs, they will kill all the bacteria and your tank will cycle, harming your fish. watch ammonia levels for mini spikes, and do incremental water changes accordingly. dont go nuts on water changes though, you have organic waste in your tank, and the bacteria is eating it. add oxygen and it will get worse, but it must get worse before it gets better. promise.


Ok, so should I just let the bacteria continue to grow until it dies? I'll plug my air bar back in and run it. I took it out because I bought a very loud air pump and it didnt seem like my fish liked it that much. Plus I have a wet/dry filter so I figured the water was getting oxygenated enough from the trickle system.

It is a huge eye soar as looking into the tank seems very hazey. I guess I'll just let it grow and see what happens. I'm also guessing that the bacteria is beneficial bacteria and won't harm any of the fish right?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

The bacteria won't harm your fish. The wet/dry is fine. Like I said, if you add oxygen it may get worse before it gets better. The bacteria are eating organic waste matter. So they'll be there until there's no more "food". Water changes will remove waste matter and bacteria, so maybe a daily 10-15% would speed the process, but if you have decor in there effectively leeching waste, it'll just keep tainting the new water.


----------

